# Titus Tuning Fork



## stevebuk (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I recently acquired a rather nice Titus Tuning Fork. I love the sweep second hand and hope to now be able to find a nice Omega or Titus diver to go with it. Does anyone know when these were made? I guess late 70's as the movement seemed to be around late 60's to mid 70's? I think these are made from surplus Omega cases so can anyone date it from that?

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## watsonhsu (Jan 4, 2008)

stevebuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently acquired a rather nice Titus Tuning Fork. I love the sweep second hand and hope to now be able to find a nice Omega or Titus diver to go with it. Does anyone know when these were made? I guess late 70's as the movement seemed to be around late 60's to mid 70's? I think these are made from surplus Omega cases so can anyone date it from that?
> 
> ...


Make: Solvil et Titus

Model: Tuning fork

Movement: F300 Developed jointly by Omega and ESA 12 jewels cal. 9162 accutron movement

Crystal: original

WR: N/A

Width: 39MM

Height: 11.5MM

Lugs: Intigrated

Lug to Lug: 43.1 MM


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> Movement: F300 Developed jointly by Omega and ESA 12 jewels cal. 9162 accutron movement


Correction: it is not an Accutron movement but an ESA movement with the tuning fork technology liscensed by Accutron. The architecture is different and the parts are not interchangable. Both have Max Hetzel credited as inventor with the ESA done after he left his employ by Bulova. The ESA movement was used in MANY different watches and is incorrectly referred to, in many cases, as f300 which was what Omega called theirs.

For more on the movement and which other watches used it refer to Silverhawk's web site by clicking on the big Electric Watches at the top right of this page.

Also look at my photos in album "hummers" in my signature below for views of some other makers that used this movement.


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

Ive seen these on ebay at quite a reasonable price, are they the seem quality as Omega F300? Nice looking watch btw


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

wozza said:


> Ive seen these on ebay at quite a reasonable price, are they the seem quality as Omega F300? Nice looking watch btw


It's in fact the exact same watch as the Omega 398.0821 . Do a google search for it, and you'll see what I mean.


----------

